
Sketching with Math and Quasi Physics - InInteraction
https://kynd.github.io/p5sketches/index.html
======
abhikpal
Check out Daniel Shiffman's "The Nature of Code" [1]. You can read it online
for free (and play around with the web-based examples!). The book uses
Processing but there's a p5.js port of the book available on Dan's Github [2].

__

[1]: [http://natureofcode.com/](http://natureofcode.com/)

[2]: [https://github.com/shiffman/The-Nature-of-Code-
Examples-p5.j...](https://github.com/shiffman/The-Nature-of-Code-
Examples-p5.js)

~~~
efm
His youtube channel [1]

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/user/shiffman](https://www.youtube.com/user/shiffman)

------
azeirah
A little while ago I wrote an article about a slightly more literal
interpretation of 'sketching' with (quasi) physics, if you're interested you
can check it out here

[https://martijnbrekelmans.com/generative-
art/wind/wind.html](https://martijnbrekelmans.com/generative-
art/wind/wind.html)

You can play with the software as well

[https://martijnbrekelmans.com/generative-
art/wind/program/in...](https://martijnbrekelmans.com/generative-
art/wind/program/index.html)

